# Vorgenerierte Email Vorlage bei Email Link



## Amr0d (23. Oktober 2003)

Hallo,

ich habe da einen Email Link in unserem Newsletter und wenn man darauf klickt öffnet sich das Outlook Express "neue email" fenster mit einem schon voreingestellten Betreff. Ist es denn auch möglich das die Email dann auch schon vorher eingestellt ist das der Benutzer der diese Email zurückschickt quasi nur noch ein paar Radiobuttons anklicken muss

Gruss
Philipp


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (23. Oktober 2003)

Hallo,

ja das geht - zwar nicht gut aber es geht:

```
<a href="mailto:crono@tutorials.de?body=Hallo,%20das%20ist%20ein%20Test">Mail</a>
```
Kann aber nicht garantieren das es mit allen EMail Clients funktioniert.
Mehr zu den Sonderzeichen usw gibts unter: http://www.selfhtml.net/html/verweise/email.htm#optionen
beachte aber auch: http://praast.de/ffq/formular/

ciao Andreas


----------



## Amr0d (24. Oktober 2003)

Ja ok das mit dem Body hatte ich auch schon aber so richtig HTML mit Formularen oder so kann man nicht irgendwie einfügen Oder das man eine schon fertige Mail abruft


----------

